# Imber Village - Salisbury Plain, Wiltshire - August 2008



## District12 (Aug 20, 2008)

I paid the village a visit at the weekend and had a good look around. The village hasn't changed since my last visit 5 years ago but of course has changed irreversibly since the army took over. 

Many of the old streets are overgrown and only allow a small glimpse into the homes and gardens that once existed.

Next time it's open I suggest a visit as it's an amazing place.

Some images.

































Many more photos are available to view here: IMBER VILLAGE - MORE PHOTOGRAPHS


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 20, 2008)

Enjoyed seeing your latest photos, D12. It's an interesting place and I find these deserted villages fascinating. Cheers


----------



## fire*fly (Aug 21, 2008)

it would be a fun place to paintball  except for the mess that is!


----------



## Amiee (Aug 21, 2008)

Good Pictures.. Looks like a eerie place!!

Whats the history behind it? sorry if you have already posted it, being abit lazy and not looking..


----------



## krela (Aug 21, 2008)

Amiee said:


> Whats the history behind it? sorry if you have already posted it, being abit lazy and not looking..



Wikipedia has a decent history:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imber


----------



## BeckyBoo (Nov 5, 2009)

Compared to Tyneham in Dorset - Imber is quite ugly - no offence to anyone, I love Tyneham havent been there for a while but it's beautiful and sad.


----------



## Misstee (Nov 5, 2009)

This is quite moving - I followed the wiki link (thanks Krela) and then the one to Tyneham from there. Amazing how the residents of both villages were led to believe they could return.

Nice photos, Dirstrict. Thanks for making it known to me - I'm enjoying finding out more - even if it is leaving me kind of sad


----------



## mexico75 (Nov 5, 2009)

Jeez I've spent many a night trying to sleep on the floor in the building in your second pic, usually woken at stupid o'clock by a flash bang alarm clock


----------



## Flexible (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow - I watched a tv doc about Imber a couple of years back. It's staggering to find out what lengths that governments will go to in times of crisis. I bet lots of little villages like this were evacuated during the war, for combat training.


----------



## Larey (Nov 10, 2009)

fire*fly said:


> it would be a fun place to paintball  except for the mess that is!



I think the army use it for some roll play thats abit more serious than paint balling


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 10, 2009)

mexico75 said:


> Jeez I've spent many a night trying to sleep on the floor in the building in your second pic, usually woken at stupid o'clock by a flash bang alarm clock



I too have spent many days and nights there in combats with a 7.62 for company and getting paid for it!


----------



## tommo (Nov 10, 2009)

i still havent been to see it, maybe pop up there at xmas when its snowing lol


----------



## mexico75 (Nov 10, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> I too have spent many days and nights there in combats with a 7.62 for company and getting paid for it!



Same as me but with a 5.56, guess you were a bit before my time


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh yes..1978 to 1981.Best times ever looking back,but didnt think so then...what is it they say..youth is wasted on the young!


----------

